# never is a long time (agility trials, AKC)



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> What would a typical novice course look like (AKC)?


I will send you some links to courses around here for AKC



hotel4dogs said:


> I know I can go to the AKC rules and it will tell me about how many obstacles, and which ones, but how are they laid out? Meaning, do they make it real confusing in novice where I have to pull him off, for example, the A-frame, which is directly in front of him, to a jump that's no where near his line of sight?


It is possible, but not something you are likely to see often in novice, but every judge is different.


hotel4dogs said:


> Also, what's the deal with preferred vs. not-preferred? Why would one select one over the other? Do the titles mean the same thing or is one considered a "lesser title"?


For preferred you jump a lower jump height. For example if he measured in the 24" class (dogs over 22" at the withers) and you run him in preferred he would jump 20". You also get more time. The titles are different but not less meaningful. In Novice Standard the title is NA for preferred it wold be NAP.



hotel4dogs said:


> Would other venues be good to pursue first, like NADAC and/or UKC? Are their rules similar?


I think that NADAC is easier, but it depends on the strengths and weaknesses of each dog. I started with AKC.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was just reading the agility rules, holy crap there are a lot of titles.....
how do you ever figure them all out???!!!!?!!!?!!?!?!?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie was run in CPE and made it to level 3 before I got her, I have not competed with her

She even made it to nationals

http://www.k9cpe.com/

I don't know if it's easier or not but they seem to have a lot of options, I'm thinking of entering her in jumps only competitions as that is her specialty. (She never was fully trained on the weave poles)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that looks like great fun, thanks!




AcesWild said:


> Moxie was run in CPE and made it to level 3 before I got her, I have not competed with her
> 
> She even made it to nationals
> 
> ...


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Typically novice courses have maybe 1-2 crosses in them. But I wouldn't say they're all that difficult. Even as a green handler with a green dog we didn't have that many problems with the courses (more with hitting our contacts )

I would say USDAA or NADAC would be more fun though. Typically there are more runs in a day and less waiting around. Plus there are all sorts of games to play. NADAC has a course that's all tunnels and jumpers in USDAA is only jumps and tunnels -- no weaves. NADAC you ca even train in the ring. 

Agility is so much fun. I need to remember that and just go out and have fun with my dogs. 

If you search YouTube for novice agility, a bunch of videos come up so you can get an idea for the flow of courses.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Where I live, USDAA is by far the most competitive of the venues. It draws a LOT of hard core people. They also have insane jump heights, IMO. Quiz would have to jump 24"! Keep in mind, Quiz measures 21.5" at the shoulder! Even if I jumped him in preferred, he'd still need to jump 22".

AKC entries are expensive!

NADAC is fun! Cheaper entries, more "games" classes. ASCA is the same as NADAC, in fact, they used to be one organization, but then they split.

In AKC, if you enter preferred, your dog jumps one height lower. It's great for older dogs or dogs who, for whatever reason, shouldn't be jumping higher, but for whom it's still safe to do a little running from time to time. You also get a few seconds longer to complete the course, so that may be an advantage for a slower dog or a slower handler.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, and from my experience, Novice courses in AKC are really flowy and obvious w/o any "tricks". NADAC has the fastest course time requirements, so not the best for a slower dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh yes, slower handler here, I'm thinking preferred might be where it's at...can I have 10 minutes for the course????


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh yes, slower handler here, I'm thinking preferred might be where it's at...can I have 10 minutes for the course????


No, but teach him to handle from a distance and you can pretty much stand in the middle of the ring and direct him to where he needs to be!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, that's what I've been working on with him. I find the utility go-out concept very very useful


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

USDAA would probably not be a good place to start, since the jump heights are higher, the A-frame is a bit higher, and there are 12 weave poles (if that's a problem). CPE is really fun and would probably be my first pick if there are trials available. NADAC would be quite difficult for handler-speed problems. 

The thing about AKC Novice is that instead of making it an easier course (more generous spacing for traps, fewer tight turns, etc) the tendency lately is to just take out half of the Excellent course so you're left with this tiny little group of jumps over in the corner. The spacing was really a problem for me with my crazy little guy in Novice. A slightly slower, more handler-focused dog wouldn't have a problem though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, Katie, I think I have to see what's even available in this area. The spacing might or might not be a problem for me. The dog isn't slow, the handler is! I guess it will depend on how well I can direct him to jump without me having to move very much. We're not really there yet!




katieanddusty said:


> USDAA would probably not be a good place to start, since the jump heights are higher, the A-frame is a bit higher, and there are 12 weave poles (if that's a problem). CPE is really fun and would probably be my first pick if there are trials available. NADAC would be quite difficult for handler-speed problems.
> 
> The thing about AKC Novice is that instead of making it an easier course (more generous spacing for traps, fewer tight turns, etc) the tendency lately is to just take out half of the Excellent course so you're left with this tiny little group of jumps over in the corner. The spacing was really a problem for me with my crazy little guy in Novice. A slightly slower, more handler-focused dog wouldn't have a problem though.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the only organization where your speed would be a big problem is NADAC since the courses are so spread out. You either need to be able to keep up with your dog or have a VERY obstacle-focused dog who will just run in a straight line as long as you're saying "go on." AKC's spacing is just annoying for the dog because the dog has to collect so much and it's not nice to make a Novice dog run a whole course while really collected.

Let me know if you have any more questions, I've done everything but UKC and a few obscure little ones. At the Novice level you'll pretty much be okay with anything, though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks!!!
wanna run Tito for me




katieanddusty said:


> I think the only organization where your speed would be a big problem is NADAC since the courses are so spread out. You either need to be able to keep up with your dog or have a VERY obstacle-focused dog who will just run in a straight line as long as you're saying "go on." AKC's spacing is just annoying for the dog because the dog has to collect so much and it's not nice to make a Novice dog run a whole course while really collected.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions, I've done everything but UKC and a few obscure little ones. At the Novice level you'll pretty much be okay with anything, though.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> I think the only organization where your speed would be a big problem is NADAC since the courses are so spread out. You either need to be able to keep up with your dog or have a VERY obstacle-focused dog who will just run in a straight line as long as you're saying "go on."


I second that. NADAC courses are very spread out and typically run very fast. AKC has tighter courses, more turning and discrimination which for most dogs makes the going a little slower.

I don't do USDAA because of the jump heights and really there is only 2 trials here per year...

No matter what you do, I am sure you will have fun!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha, if you bring him down to Atlanta, I'll definitely run him :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love that!




katieanddusty said:


> Haha, if you bring him down to Atlanta, I'll definitely run him :


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I went and watched another AKC agility trial over the weekend. I couldn't believe that the Novice Jumpers course was really Novice. It really did look kinda like an excellent course with jumps taken out and 6 weaves instead of twelve. There were alot of crosses. Standard wasn't that bad.

I plan to trial Layla in agility next year. We are gonna start with UKC just for fun and get more serious in the spring/summer. She is FAST but I need to work on my handling skills and RUNNING!! :

Obedience sadly, is taking up most of our time but is my true love


----------

